# Helena and Zach's photo shoot!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is my lil angel, and my lil devil... lol They take turns interchanging the roles!

Any tips on keeping the dogs eyes from glowing in the pics???



















Helena says "geez, how long do I have to sit still for this?"









puppy kisses









this is my favorite! 



























Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are great pics Megan  They are both so adorable. I don;t think there's a way to make the eyes not glow in the camera. I think it has to do with the way their eyes are, like cats how they have that night vision lens look.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you use more lighting in the picture the flash wont bounce off the eyes as much.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I forgot to tell how darn cute they both are. I love all the pictures they turned out super!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

They're to friggin cute!!! <3


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Megan, I totally had a dream about you and Helena, well Helena was in the dream, lol. I was talking to a friend of mine at a weight pull event (this is all a dream) and there was a loose dog coming towards us, I looked over, called her name "Helena" and she came running to me and sat at my feet. My friend was like wth, I told him I knew where she belonged and I would take her back, meanwhile his bitch he was holding wanted to eat sweet Helena  Was weird but cool.

Anywayz, back on topic, great pics, I can't believe how big Zachary is getting and Helena is so good to sit like that and Sharon is right, turn on more lights and the flash won't do that  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice pics, good job!

But, when it's one of those devil dog pit bulls, nothing you can do about red eyes....it's their nature.... ha ha ha :roll:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! 

Tye, that is funny ... I have had dreams about GP members as well.. haha That is a pretty funny dream!

It is so dark in my living room! Probably the reason for the glowing eyes. We have two lamps in here, but it's a very large space. I hate how some living rooms do not have a light on the ceiling!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Omg, how freakin' *cute*!

AWESOME pictures!!

&& your signature picture is absolutely amazing! I love it!

You have the most precious little man!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

brandileigh080 said:


> Omg, how freakin' *cute*!
> 
> AWESOME pictures!!
> 
> ...


Aww thank you so much!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

well good at least I am not the only one, is the first time I have dreamed about someone else's dog from a forum, but I thought it was cool.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics  Boy has he grown! They are adorable.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just want to say they are ADORABLE! and the eyes you cam fix on picnik.com i dont think photobucket has the dog eye tool lol but if you have webs and you edit your photos with picnik its a handy tool  I had to do it for a jerk a knew lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Zach is way to cute! Great pics.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe Megan those are so great! I love seeing babies with bulldogs .. How precious!!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Those are great pics. I wish mine would pose like that. Every time I snap they turn their heads so I get a smear or a side pose. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

PerfectPit said:


> Those are great pics. I wish mine would pose like that. Every time I snap they turn their heads so I get a smear or a side pose. lol


lol I took like 25 pics to get those that I posted! It is way hard to get them both to be still and look at the camera! At least I can get the dog to stay by saying "stay" lol It doesn't work for the baby! haha It is hard to get the dog to look at the camera, without either looking away or giving the baby kisses. 

@ Sadie. I love showing off the two together! If I can change just one mind that our breed is not vicious baby eaters... I will be happy! lol The most she wants to do is just lick his face clean.... and his toes.... lol!

@ stangchick, WE NEED PICS OF SHELBY!!!!  How old is she now??

And thank you very much for the compliment and tips truepits92, I will have to check that site out.


----------

